
Why the mobile Web is slow and how.. native mobile apps can eliminate the wait - chetanahuja
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3016733/application-development/in-search-of-a-cure-for-slow-mobile-downloads.html
======
dozzie
Please don't. Just make the damn web fast on mobile. Guess what will happen
then? It will turn out fast on desktops, too, even on the (gasp!) five-year-
old ones!

